# Reference site



## 2la (Aug 18, 2002)

Hmmm...someone hasn't been on the Internet very long...  Most of us 'old-timers' discovered this site several years ago. Consider yourself lucky: Us folks in the States can't get any of their plants due to agricultural importation restrictions...

(And referencing by scientific name is a strength, not a drawback!)


----------



## Guttboy (Jul 19, 2003)

Metallhd,

Thanks for the link! I had not seen it before (lack of looking....LOL). I have it in my bookmarks now!

Mike


----------

